# Fire HDX Watch



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My kindle DHDX will be here from QVC by the 13th.  So excited.  Just have to find a great cover for it.  QVC had a Show on the Fire last Saturday.  I paid for it today.  So my new Fire,7 inch 64 is on its way home.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats! Great choice!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I was notified by QVC, that the fire HDX 64 is not available at this time.  They over sold them and I am on a wait list.  Very disappointed and called QVC to stop the order.  I am going to wait and just buy one from amazon.  I do not understand how they can oversell what they have in stock.  I waited three weeks for nothing.  Thank God my brother got my original fire rebooted and working great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> I was notified by QVC, that the fire HDX 64 is not available at this time. They over sold them and I am on a wait list. Very disappointed and called QVC to stop the order. I am going to wait and just buy one from amazon. I do not understand how they can oversell what they have in stock. I waited three weeks for nothing. Thank God my brother got my original fire rebooted and working great.


Oh I get it. They count on people ordering on impulse but then expect a certain percentage to cancel the order. And if they don't, they end up short. OR, they were assured they'd have at least x units but, in fact, got fewer when they actually got them, so, again, they end up short.


----------

